
Ask HN: What cloud automation platform do developers prefer? - morpheyesh
There are quite a few automation platforms which help you deploy application on the cloud and test it real-time. Services like containership, elasticbox has got plethora of language&#x2F;framework support and a good market place. But I am yet to find a good git based deployment system.<p>I do use containers to quickly setup services, but I still don&#x27;t see a great git based deployment tool that I can quickly use to test my application during development.<p>Is there any good platform out there?<p>Would you mind paying $15 or so for such a platform which provides single click git based deployment on AWS or DO and supports all languages&#x2F;framework and services?<p>Your thoughts?
======
onion2k
I use Codeship to take code from BitBucket, test it, and push it to a host
when something is merged in. I'm very happy with it. (The only annoying thing
is that I need to whitelist the entire IP range of AWS's East Coast region on
anything that my deployments do that requires IP based security.)

~~~
morpheyesh
Dont you think CodeShip is a bit expensive? Also, I am keen on platform that
works well with teams.

~~~
moritzplassnig
Codeship founder here, would love to get more feedback. What's your use case /
team size? What price would be right?

~~~
morpheyesh
Actually your org/team is similar to github structure which makes sense. How
many users have you got? I think the pricing is a bit too high. Using
containers only for all heavy lifting I presume.. :)

------
nibs
I am not sure I completely understand what this would look like from the
description, but I have git-based deployment using Heroku. Features are
developed in off-master branches, and then when you push to master, Heroku
compiles from that and runs it in production. I like it.

~~~
morpheyesh
yes, heroku is good. But I am talking about using my own cloud providers. Like
DO or AWS.

~~~
badri
You can try Convox. Seems to have all the stuff offered by Heroku, plus you
can deploy in your own AWS servers.

~~~
morpheyesh
Will give it a shot. I previously tried convox, UI wasnt that great. Its a
FOSS though.

------
badri
Platform.sh is good, but it does not let you use your own servers for
deployment.

~~~
morpheyesh
I guess its only for php applications. Right?

